# Pourover kettle



## bronc

I want to up my brewed coffee game and for this I need to get a pourover kettle. Is the Hario Buono still the one to go for or are there better options? Not looking to spend top money though.


----------



## the_partisan

The spout on the Buono isn't the best, unless you want very fast flow rate. It's cheap and widely available though. I'm pretty happy with the Brewista Artisan electric, though pricy it's quite nice to use. Since I have glasstop electric stove a electric kettle heats up way faster and doesn't boil the water (=less scale), I use 95C.


----------



## ashcroc

Tjink the cheapest option is a gooseneck jug you just fill up from the kettle.


----------



## catpuccino

Agree, Buono a nice object but the pour is not the best compared to even cheaper options. I like the overly expensive variable temperature control kettles as they make for a tidy workflow - though I know some consider them unnecessary. And, I admit this begrudgingly as my Brewista Smart Pour has just died...

What's your budget and preference for electric/stovetop etc?


----------



## Jony

My Brewista Smart kettle is excellent.


----------



## catpuccino

Jony said:


> My Brewista Smart kettle is excellent.


 I'd have said this too except, as above, it is dying a death as of the last few days. Doesn't detect the right temperature, seemingly random. E.g. can work fine one moment, then another time it will read at 50c at keep heating even when it's actually at a rolling boil.

Sadly time for a replacement....I hear the Stagg EKG has just been released with EU voltage ?


----------



## Jony

Have a word with Coffee Hit, did you get it from them


----------



## catpuccino

Jony said:


> Have a word with Coffee Hit, did you get it from them


 I did, but new "open-box" through their eBay. I'll contact them anyway, they're always friendly.


----------



## Jony

I would been told they are ok.


----------



## PPapa

catpuccino said:


> Sadly time for a replacement....I hear the Stagg EKG has just been released with EU voltage


It's available to preorder for next week delivery from @coffeeomega.


----------



## ashcroc

PPapa said:


> It's available to preorder for next week delivery from @coffeeomega.


Forum discount too I believe.


----------



## catpuccino

PPapa said:


> It's available to preorder for next week delivery from @coffeeomega﻿.


 Oh heck, and less than the import from cremashop I was looking at...

Edit: Ah no, that's price excl. VAT.

Creamshop probably still cheapest, £150~ with a fee-free card and free delivery.

https://www.cremashop.eu/en/products/fellow/stagg-ekg-pour-over-kettle


----------



## catpuccino

ashcroc said:


> Forum discount too I believe.


----------



## ashcroc

catpuccino said:


>


The thread you'll want to read is here.


----------



## catpuccino

ashcroc said:


> The thread you'll want to read is here.


 Thanks, I missed that thread. Just to point out for anyone interested....Fellow have come out with a wooden handle kit:

https://fellowproducts.com/shop/stagg-wooden-handle-and-lid-pull-kit/

Now how long until @joey24dirt gets involved


----------



## PPapa

Ah damn, I've heard the handle feels a bit plasticky, but $60 will pretty much make it to a £200 kettle.

I'm hoping to get mine delivered next week... if you are ever in Glasgow, you know who to message!


----------



## jaffro

the_partisan said:


> The spout on the Buono isn't the best, unless you want very fast flow rate. It's cheap and widely available though. I'm pretty happy with the Brewista Artisan electric, though pricy it's quite nice to use. Since I have glasstop electric stove a electric kettle heats up way faster and doesn't boil the water (=less scale), I use 95C.


 I was going to make a thread about the brewista artisan, because there isn't much mention of them here... I'm very tempted to get a white one to match the Niche. Not a necessity of course, but they're really pretty! Any downsides?


----------



## the_partisan

jaffro said:


> I was going to make a thread about the brewista artisan, because there isn't much mention of them here... I'm very tempted to get a white one to match the Niche. Not a necessity of course, but they're really pretty! Any downsides?


 I find the fake wood handle quite tacky - otherwise no complaints. Feels quite hefty and solidly built. The capacity is also limited to 0.6L if that would be an issue for you. It doesn't seem to have a "auto-keep" warm function i.e. after you boil and put it back it won't reboil it automatically. I don't particularly care for that anyway since within a 2 min brew the temp would maybe drop a few degrees at most. I really like the pour control much more than the Buono, and it's not painfully slow either like the Fellow seems to be.


----------



## bronc

catpuccino said:


> What's your budget and preference for electric/stovetop etc?


My budget is around 40 quid for a stovetop kettle. Don't have the room for an electric one.


----------



## edpirie

I highly recommend the Kalita Wave but that's £60. They do another model called the Pelican Pot - £35 on Hasbean which can go on the stovetop and would be worth a try. I wouldn't go the Amazon Made in China route - you can end up with some really trashy stuff. I have a Tamume which is great at £25 but I don't think that's made to go over a heat source, more one to decant boiling water into for the pour.


----------



## willhorn

I'm new to pour over but purchased a Fellow Stagg stove top kettle from Bear & Bear last month and have been really happy with it. I did a bit of research and this fitted the bill for my requirements. A lot of control, built-in thermometer and ergonomic. I managed to pick it up in the sale, think it was a little over £60 delivered.


----------



## garethuk

edpirie said:


> I highly recommend the Kalita﻿﻿ Wave﻿ but that's £60. They do another model called the Pelican Pot - £35 on Hasbean which can go on the stovetop and would be worth a try. I wouldn't go the Amazon Made in China route - you can end up with some really trashy stuff. I have a Tamume﻿﻿ which is great at £25 but I don't think that's made to go over a heat source, more one to decant boiling water into for the pour.


 Which Tamume do you have? Could you post a link?


----------



## DanB

Just to add some more info re the Amazon cheapo route/ I bought one (a Homgeek electric gooseneck temperature adjustable) for about £30 if I recall. It is ok. The temperature setting is rubbish. Unless you set it under 90 it overshoots to a boil. I set at 89 and it heats to 96 if I'm lucky. Overall not bad for the money but don't expect something like the Brewista quality.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## edpirie

@garethuk : the Tamume I have is this one. Today the handle on the lid came off but it seems to just attach by a magnet so just stuck back on again - I'll report back if it turns out to be a problem. It's one for precise slow pours, don't think you could achieve a lot of agitation if you wanted to pour more aggressively for some reason, and best for one person drip in a 155 or V60-01 than something larger.


----------



## ashcroc

edpirie said:


> @garethuk : the Tamume I have is this one. Today the handle on the lid came off but it seems to just attach by a magnet so just stuck back on again - I'll report back if it turns out to be a problem. It's one for precise slow pours, don't think you could achieve a lot of agitation if you wanted to pour more aggressively for some reason, and best for one person drip in a 155 or V60-01 than something larger.


The handle on the lid comes off so you can fit a thermometer doesn't it?


----------



## edpirie

You're probably right - it wasn't an advertised feature but makes sense. And quite neat then to make the handle magnetic. I have been using it daily for a couple of months without it shifting so they got that bit of the design right. It goes to show that if you pay a little more you often do get a better product.


----------



## ashcroc

edpirie said:


> You're probably right - it wasn't an advertised feature but makes sense. And quite neat then to make the handle magnetic. I have been using it daily for a couple of months without it shifting so they got that bit of the design right. It goes to show that if you pay a little more you often do get a better product.


It's shown in the last pic of your link.


----------



## edpirie

I've had a closer look - there is a separate hole for a thermometer (you can see it in the main Amazon image), so the handle coming off isn't a design feature. And it isn't magnetic, just felt that way when it clicked back in. So far it's stayed put, but I will be careful how I take the lid off in future and it could be a point of failure in future. Still thinks it's a good kettle for the money though.


----------



## matted

Whilst not a gooseneck kettle, i have seen the sage smart kettle which looks interesting, uses buttons to set the desired temp rather than have a readout.

About 67 pounds from jl

Does anyone have one? Thanks

https://www.johnlewis.com/sage-the-smart-kettle/p489130?sku=232164333&s_ppc=2dx92700046625462521&tmad=c&tmcampid=2&gclsrc=aw.ds&&gclid=Cj0KCQiAgebwBRDnARIsAE3eZjRyFpYZ-I3ZctGR4KaZqy46il6WwJD7FyXVVM2EKougLiBDOOHpfSAaAsCKEALw_wcB


----------



## ashcroc

matted said:


> Whilst not a gooseneck kettle, i have seen the sage smart kettle which looks interesting, uses buttons to set the desired temp rather than have a readout.
> About 67 pounds from jl
> Does anyone have one? Thanks
> https://www.johnlewis.com/sage-the-smart-kettle/p489130?sku=232164333&s_ppc=2dx92700046625462521&tmad=c&tmcampid=2&gclsrc=aw.ds&&gclid=Cj0KCQiAgebwBRDnARIsAE3eZjRyFpYZ-I3ZctGR4KaZqy46il6WwJD7FyXVVM2EKougLiBDOOHpfSAaAsCKEALw_wcB


Looks perfect for green tea drinkers.


----------



## matted

Lol. I do like black, green and other teas like rooibos.

It has five pre-set temperature buttons, 80, 85, 90, 95 & 100 C.

And has a 'coffee' button at 95c


----------



## les24preludes

I'm pretty new to pour-over but I seem to get quite enough control with my regular Bosch temperature controlled kettle. I get a nice thin stream of water which is easy to aim. I was pleasantly surprised. Boils very quickly, has 70-80-90-100 settings and keep warm. I got the discounted turquoise TWK8632PGB STYLINE off eBay, made an offer and it was accepted. There seem to be plenty available still.


----------



## kennyboy993

matted said:


> Whilst not a gooseneck kettle, i have seen the sage smart kettle which looks interesting, uses buttons to set the desired temp rather than have a readout.
> About 67 pounds from jl
> Does anyone have one? Thanks
> https://www.johnlewis.com/sage-the-smart-kettle/p489130?sku=232164333&s_ppc=2dx92700046625462521&tmad=c&tmcampid=2&gclsrc=aw.ds&&gclid=Cj0KCQiAgebwBRDnARIsAE3eZjRyFpYZ-I3ZctGR4KaZqy46il6WwJD7FyXVVM2EKougLiBDOOHpfSAaAsCKEALw_wcB


I got one of these in the end as I wanted something a bit more multipurpose than a gooseneck.

It's excellent - well designed and easy to use.

Works well as a standard kettle for the missus and great for aeropress as I set it 95 degrees and brew straight away.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MWJB

Whilst the Bosch & Sage kettles mentioned (I have a Sage kettle myself, but it's not smart, just fast) are probably fine, neither of these are really ideal for the modern meaning of pourover (manual drip brewing with precisely timed & weighted pours).

They undoubtedly work just fine for immersion brewers or drip brewers that allow you to pour remaining brew water quickly, in one go after blooming. If you are doing this then having a kettle with a small minimum boil is also great, as you can weigh the water into the kettle & not then worry about under/overshooting the brew water (many kettles have a 700ml minimum boil, don't use these unless brewing with more than 700ml).

Aeropress is an immersion brewer, not pourover.


----------



## Hairy_Hogg

I have had this one for about 2 years, cost me about 40 quid I think

Diguo Variable Temperature Digital Electric Gooseneck Kettle, Pour Over Coffee Kettle Hand Drip Kettle Narrow Spout Premium Stainless Steel Gooseneck Tea Kettle, DG-1738 (Sliver)

https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B07PRPK6R8/ref=cm_sw_r_sms_apa_i_eBAtEbA4DSB2F

Have never had a problem, been really happy with it.

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## catpuccino

Hairy_Hogg said:


> I have had this one for about 2 years, cost me about 40 quid I think
> 
> Diguo Variable Temperature Digital Electric Gooseneck Kettle, Pour Over Coffee Kettle Hand Drip Kettle Narrow Spout Premium Stainless Steel Gooseneck Tea Kettle, DG-1738 (Sliver)
> 
> https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B07PRPK6R8/ref=cm_sw_r_sms_apa_i_eBAtEbA4DSB2F
> 
> Have never had a problem, been really happy with it.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


 Ah I know the Diguo well! Bit slow to boil, and it has loud beeps but otherwise nice little kettle, good controlled pour and a nice volume/weight/balance when full, too.


----------



## 17845

Having just got into the Chemex thingy, I bought the Coffee Gator True Brew (stove top) off Amazon.

So far so good, just need to learn abit more about this method.

https://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B07NDXRLXM/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_asin_title_o02_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## doombehr

willhorn said:


> I'm new to pour over but purchased a Fellow Stagg stove top kettle from Bear & Bear last month and have been really happy with it. I did a bit of research and this fitted the bill for my requirements. A lot of control, built-in thermometer and ergonomic. I managed to pick it up in the sale, think it was a little over £60 delivered.


 I went from using the Hario Buono to a Fellow Stagg stove top and have to say I love the Stagg. It has a really nice build and weight to it and the built in temperaature gauge really helps.

The weighted handle makes the pour really easy to control.

If you can get one cheap in a sale I'd highly recommend.


----------



## ratty

I've not advanced to a swan neck yet and have been using a Deak kettle I bought on Amazon price £35.98

https://www.amazon.co.uk/Deik-Electric-Temperature-Protection-Stainless/dp/B07MX231TF/ref=sr_1_2?crid=4HCATRSDOMS3&keywords=deik+kettle&qid=1582206630&sprefix=Deik%2Caps%2C183&sr=8-2

It can be programmed to 60,70,80,90 or 100C plus it shows the temperature it's at rising and falling, and then you can stop it anytime using the power on/off button. Press the power button again and it will show you the temperature at that moment. and then it shows the fall in temperature 1C at a time, as it becomes cooler

I just set it to stop at 90 and the temp showed 93C. I waited until it dropped again to show 90C and then checked the temperature with a thermometer. It read 89.7C!

Well impressed for the price I paid for this kettle.

I will probably go for a swan neck one for pour only soon, and fill it from the Deik.


----------



## sefermandrip

the_partisan said:


> The spout on the Buono isn't the best, unless you want very fast flow rate. It's cheap and widely available though. I'm pretty happy with the Brewista Artisan electric, though pricy it's quite nice to use. Since I have glasstop electric stove a electric kettle heats up way faster and doesn't boil the water (=less scale), I use 95C.


 Hi! I have also a Brewista artizan 600ml kettle since a few months now. It's nice and I like the control of pouring flow rate. But I am a bit disappointed about the temperature control. I think it is very fast in heating the water so if I want to maintain the temperature steady during pouring, I put it on and in a few seconds the temperature may go well above what I have set (let's say 94 degrees). And more frustrating is that it doesn't say the real temperature but it stops reading at what I have set (let's say 94 degrees...). If I lift the kettle from the base and then put it back on it reads the real temperature which may be 97 or 98 degrees at that point! It seems to me like they designed the thermometer not to be reliable but to fool us... Am I wrong? Have you had such an issue?


----------



## catpuccino

sefermandrip said:


> Hi! I have also a Brewista artizan 600ml kettle since a few months now. It's nice and I like the control of pouring flow rate. But I am a bit disappointed about the temperature control. I think it is very fast in heating the water so if I want to maintain the temperature steady during pouring, I put it on and in a few seconds the temperature may go well above what I have set (let's say 94 degrees). And more frustrating is that it doesn't say the real temperature but it stops reading at what I have set (let's say 94 degrees...). If I lift the kettle from the base and then put it back on it reads the real temperature which may be 97 or 98 degrees at that point! It seems to me like they designed the thermometer not to be reliable but to fool us... Am I wrong? Have you had such an issue?


 Sounds faulty to me. My (broken!) Brewista 1L behaves like this intermittently, but before it broke it worked as you would expect it to.


----------



## ratty

catpuccino said:


> Ah I know the Diguo well! Bit slow to boil, and it has loud beeps but otherwise nice little kettle, good controlled pour and a nice volume/weight/balance when full, too.


 I think I will go with the Diguo.

I did say I would just get a plain pour over and fill it from my Deik but thinking about it I need a kettle for 3 weeks in Turkey in May. The Diguo hopefully will fit in my suitcase rather than buying an ordinary kettle there, and leaving it at the end of the hols as I've previously done.


----------



## catpuccino

ratty said:


> I think I will go with the Diguo.
> 
> I did say I would just get a plain pour over and fill it from my Deik but thinking about it I need a kettle for 3 weeks in Turkey in May. The Diguo hopefully will fit in my suitcase rather than buying an ordinary kettle there, and leaving it at the end of the hols as I've previously done.


 A friend of mine's been happy with the Diguo for 2-3 years now. I used it for around a year, if I had £40~ to spend on a gooseneck temperature control kettle I would not hesitate.

Transferring water from an ordinary kettle into a gooseneck works OK but even if you throughoutly pre-heat the gooseneck you'll get quite a dramatic temperature loss, you'll certainly benefit from the Diguo over that option.


----------



## ratty

catpuccino said:


> A friend of mine's been happy with the Diguo for 2-3 years now. I used it for around a year, if I had £40~ to spend on a gooseneck temperature control kettle I would not hesitate.
> 
> Transferring water from an ordinary kettle into a gooseneck works OK but even if you throughoutly pre-heat the gooseneck you'll get quite a dramatic temperature loss, you'll certainly benefit from the Diguo over that option.


 Just got to wait two weeks now so it goes onto the credit card to be paid at the end of April! ?

(already paid for the hols)


----------



## the_partisan

sefermandrip said:


> Hi! I have also a Brewista artizan 600ml kettle since a few months now. It's nice and I like the control of pouring flow rate. But I am a bit disappointed about the temperature control. I think it is very fast in heating the water so if I want to maintain the temperature steady during pouring, I put it on and in a few seconds the temperature may go well above what I have set (let's say 94 degrees). And more frustrating is that it doesn't say the real temperature but it stops reading at what I have set (let's say 94 degrees...). If I lift the kettle from the base and then put it back on it reads the real temperature which may be 97 or 98 degrees at that point! It seems to me like they designed the thermometer not to be reliable but to fool us... Am I wrong? Have you had such an issue?


 I would contact them - that said I just always use 100C, fill it to the limit and then don't reheat, I don't think a few degrees up/down makes much of a difference in reality. You can't really make more than one brew at a time with 600ml capacity anyway.


----------



## sefermandrip

Thanks for response! But I am practicing v60 for about two years know. I think temperature is of great importance for the result. And if it is then you want to know if it is 93 or 96 degrees. And you want it to be stable throughout the dripping time. But I see that if I start pouring with 96 degrees then after 1 min it will be maybe 93 and after 2 min it will be below 90 degrees. Isn't that important?


----------



## ratty

ratty said:


> Just got to wait two weeks now so it goes onto the credit card to be paid at the end of April! ?
> 
> (already paid for the hols)


 Just ordered the Diguo (Don't know how to pronounce that? When I say it, it sounds like an Aussie marsupial!)

That's £80 spent in last 24 hours on coffee paraphernalia.

Gotta be it for this month!

*NB *The Diguo is £49 from Amazon or £53 from Ebay.


----------



## ratty

Kettle arrived

Love it!

It fits under the Osmio for water filling, and will fit in my suitcase for use in Turkey in May.

Win win!


----------



## grumble

willhorn said:


> I'm new to pour over but purchased a Fellow Stagg stove top kettle from Bear & Bear last month and have been really happy with it. I did a bit of research and this fitted the bill for my requirements. A lot of control, built-in thermometer and ergonomic. I managed to pick it up in the sale, think it was a little over £60 delivered.


 Same and also v happy with it. It's a pretty object also.


----------



## hankTremain

Don't hate me, but...

I got this on Amazon for £7.44

https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B07MYDQ7F3/ref=cm_sw_r_other_apa_i_88uHEbEGA1NFF

I genuinely love it. I've used Harrio, Kalita Wave and a number of others, but this little dude is my favourite. It's small size is actually an advantage. I find it easy easier to control the flow. I also think that it's low thermal mass means it sinks less heat from the water. I used to fill it from an electric kettle, filling up once and pouring to pre-heat kettle, dripper, cup, and then filling a second time for the extraction. I have recently taken to heating it on an electric stove - much tastier extractions. It fits just under 280g, which is perfect for 250g pour. You do have to hold the lid down with your hand while pouring though. The stainless steel is great, though I'm not sure how well the wooden lid will hold up (think it might be bamboo). Had it for about 6 months and it still in mint condition.

Hank


----------



## Jony

I have a £7 one which I use quite a lot not electric. And it's good I do have a Stagg and Brewista smart.


----------



## SDM

I also went for a fairly cheap one from Amazon. https://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/aw/d/B07H3DPNM1?psc=1&ref=ppx_pop_mob_b_asin_title

It was £25 when I bought it (£30 right now). I have gas hobs at home and I also use it on the gas hobs in my campervan where running a high powered electric kettle would drain the battery too quickly in winter.

I like the look of it, it has a plastic handle that is set back from the heat source so it doesn't get hot, it has a thermometer in the lid (I have verified its accuracy with other thermometers), the pour action is easy to control and the build quality seems good. I can't see what more you could want.

If I was to be super critical, a more exaggerated curve in the spout would allow for pouring from an even lower height. But it is at least as good as models that friends own that cost much more.

I've only had it for 6 weeks so I reserve the right to change my opinion if it falls apart or starts rusting soon but the reviews were positive and appeared to be honest rather than bot generated and it still looks brand new so far.


----------



## cuprajake

I got a melitta pour over kettle and its been brill, heats up quick, holds 700mls and is really easy to control, £22 off amazon


----------



## Breskin

Is it worth to spend more for Stagg EKG? I was almost decided to buy Fellow until I've found Diguo. Also, I was thinking about Brewista Smart Pour 2 which costs around £70


----------



## malling

Breskin said:


> Is it worth to spend more for Stagg EKG? I was almost decided to buy Fellow until I've found Diguo. Also, I was thinking about Brewista Smart Pour 2 which costs around £70


Depends

I think the EKG is the best I have owned, I like the reliability of the pours, the design of temperature adjustment and the overall aesthetics. So for me it's worth every penny.

I didn't like the original Bonavita/Brewista spout , the lid and it's overall design and both kettle couldn't read the temp after a couple of years use, however not everyone have had those issues. I don't have any experience with gen. 2 so they might have eliminated those problems.

The aesthetics is definitely improved, but the kettles aren't as cheap as they used to be, and I personally don't fancy the touch bottom that is less intuitive then the solution on EKG.


----------



## Thecatlinux

I'm interested in a pour over kettle at the moment , I don't know if there is many differences between them I seem to remember brewista and bonvita is there much a difference between them .?

any input would be most helpful


----------



## Jony

The price, Electric or stove top. I have few what do you want to pay, don't say little as possible I know what equipment you have😂


----------



## Thecatlinux

Electric , im sure you're correct I have some gear here somewhere 😂Just trying to work at the differences that's all

how come whenever I ask something people assume I am on the hunt

am I that predictable ?


----------



## Jony

Yes because you very rarely ask.


----------



## Thecatlinux

Just trying to see what the pros and cons of each kettle is , having not used them I've nothing to go by , dipping my toe into brewed at the moment and I'm loving the results , coffee is good .


----------



## Jony

I have Brewista smart it's fine, have a stove top Stagg it's fine and I have my travel Jug. They all do the same thing. I can control Stagg and my jug better. Brewista needs the flow control in it.


----------



## Apr1985

I have had a stove top Stagg and have just upgraded to the EKG and it is a game changer!!

Used to have to boil kettle pre-heat the Stagg with hot water tap and then fill from the kettle. 
EKG fill and press button and it gets heated and stay at temperature during bloom etc. 
Depends if you can spare the worktop space to have the EKG (mine lives in the study)


----------



## PPapa

Stagg EKG is great. Nice to control the flow and works.

I had Bonavita which eventually failed me and it's ugly, but does work. I would refuse buying anything from Brewista after having their scales.


----------



## Thecatlinux

Sorry for delay , took me ages to find the thread ,(sure there must me an easy way )

Probably brewista off the list.

seems like the stag might be the one that gets all the attention

seem pricey but I like its looks

I wonder if would the stove top work on an induction without much issue ?


----------



## PPapa

I like hold function - it keeps at the set temperature whenever you return kettle to the base. Helps if you are multitasking.

If you have a workflow dialled in, stovetop might be as temperature accurate. I've seen few shops using a boiler for hot water and a stovetop kettle for pouring.


----------



## Inspector

Has anyone tried felicita?


----------



## Apr1985

Thecatlinux said:


> I wonder if would the stove top work on an induction without much issue ?


 The docs say it should work on induction but a friend of mine has the chrome one and says it doesn't work on their induction. (Sorry I don't know the make of hob).


----------



## Thecatlinux

Thanks for the heads up , I may stump for the electric version as it seems no one has a bad word to say about it


----------



## Deidre

Thecatlinux said:


> I wonder if would the stove top work on an induction without much issue ?


 My Hario gooseneck kettle works wonderfully well on induction. It is a no frills kettle, but I have been completely happy with it for a number of years. It is ridiculously fast reaching the boil when compared to electric. (Twice I have let it boil dry🙈🤷‍♀️, and it has the "patina" to show as proof!🤣)


----------



## Thecatlinux

That's sounds like something I would do 😂


----------



## Thecatlinux

well Just put an ad up for a Stagg in the wanted section , if anyone is wanting to part with let me know


----------



## shutotakahiro

Has anyone tried the Klarstein Garcon kettle (https://www.klarstein.co.uk/Kitchen-appliances/Electric-kettles/Garcon-Kettle-1L-2000W-Warming-Function-Gooseneck-Stainless-Steel.html). It looks decent but not sure if the brand is reputable.

I have an older Brewista Smart pour with the flip lid, but the hinge on the lid has snapped so looks like I'm going to have to replace it! (Unless anyone knows where you can buy spares?)


----------



## Inspector

It caught my eye the other week too. They offer free return and 60days cooling off period as well if you don't like it for whatever reason.


----------



## Matt1983

I have had a buono for close to 5 years now. It's used twice daily and still works fine. I actually quite like the pour on the buono. I guess it's what I'm used to now.


----------



## IceQubed

shutotakahiro said:


> Has anyone tried the Klarstein Garcon kettle (https://www.klarstein.co.uk/Kitchen-appliances/Electric-kettles/Garcon-Kettle-1L-2000W-Warming-Function-Gooseneck-Stainless-Steel.html). It looks decent but not sure if the brand is reputable.


 This looks near-identical to the 'Doctor Hetzner' kettle reviewed by @zak_atkinson. I guess it's made in the same factory as a white label product. I'm considering it as it looks good value for money, although I'm not sure how important temperature control is for pourover - don't people usually just go straight off boiling anyway?

Does anybody have experience with any of the following cheap stovetop models?



Generic 0.7L £11.49


VonShef 1.2L £19.99


Melitta 1.2L £21.99


Uno Casa 1.2L £29.95


Out of the list above I think the Melitta might be the most likely to be good due to actually being a coffee brand though I guess brand isn't everything.

Going slightly higher in price there's the Hario options and then all the way up is the expensive but awesome looking Fellow Stagg.


----------



## Inspector

Price has gone up quite a bit on that klastein kettle  When i first saw it, it was like £30 odd quid


----------



## JoeBL

hankTremain said:


> Don't hate me, but...
> 
> I got this on Amazon for £7.44
> 
> https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B07MYDQ7F3/ref=cm_sw_r_other_apa_i_88uHEbEGA1NFF
> 
> I genuinely love it. I've used Harrio, Kalita Wave and a number of others, but this little dude is my favourite. It's small size is actually an advantage. I find it easy easier to control the flow. I also think that it's low thermal mass means it sinks less heat from the water. I used to fill it from an electric kettle, filling up once and pouring to pre-heat kettle, dripper, cup, and then filling a second time for the extraction. I have recently taken to heating it on an electric stove - much tastier extractions. It fits just under 280g, which is perfect for 250g pour. You do have to hold the lid down with your hand while pouring though. The stainless steel is great, though I'm not sure how well the wooden lid will hold up (think it might be bamboo). Had it for about 6 months and it still in mint condition.
> 
> Hank


 That looks great.

I use an old oil can I found in a charity shop (similar to link below) with a thermometer in the top for my workplace brewing. The water coming out of the boiling water tap is hot enough that I'm pouring around 93 degrees from it once preheated. Not the same as my at-home coffee but definitely better than what's on offer from the bean to cup.

https://www.amazon.com/Dispenser-Stainless-Leakproof-Drizzler-Container/dp/B07VPQM9M3/ref=sr_1_32?dchild=1&keywords=Olive+Oil+Container&qid=1591196121&sr=8-32


----------



## SDM

IceQubed said:


> Does anybody have experience with any of the following cheap stovetop models?
> 
> 
> 
> Generic 0.7L £11.49
> 
> 
> VonShef 1.2L £19.99
> 
> 
> Melitta 1.2L £21.99
> 
> 
> Uno Casa 1.2L £29.95


 I have this Vienesso 1.2l kettle which appears to be almost identical to the VonShef one but in a different colour. I included a mini review on the previous page. I've had it for 4 months now with no issues.


----------



## CoffeeStewieG

bronc said:


> I want to up my brewed coffee game and for this I need to get a pourover kettle. Is the Hario Buono still the one to go for or are there better options? Not looking to spend top money though.


 For a starter this is the best price i've seen these kettles at. The pour is very refined and has served me well for the last 3 years. Temperature gauge built in makes things alot easier. Hope this helps.

https://www.amazon.co.uk/Coffee-Gator-Pour-Over-Kettle/dp/B01KOOOKUM/ref=sr_1_1_sspa?dchild=1&keywords=pour+kettle&qid=1591201252&sr=8-1-spons&psc=1&spLa=ZW5jcnlwdGVkUXVhbGlmaWVyPUExQktBQjhGR1VRMzVYJmVuY3J5cHRlZElkPUEwNTQ1OTE0STQySDlLQU9QNzc5JmVuY3J5cHRlZEFkSWQ9QTA0NTA1MjczRVJGREdDRDRBTllKJndpZGdldE5hbWU9c3BfYXRmJmFjdGlvbj1jbGlja1JlZGlyZWN0JmRvTm90TG9nQ2xpY2s9dHJ1ZQ==


----------



## matted

bought and have been enjoying the coffe gator kettle

https://www.amazon.co.uk/Coffee-Gator-Kettle-Gooseneck-SS-Grey/dp/B07NDXRLXM/ref=asc_df_B07NDXRLXM/?tag=cfukweb-21&linkCode=df0&hvadid=399560274867&hvpos=&hvnetw=g&hvrand=18386629801831224882&hvpone=&hvptwo=&hvqmt=&hvdev=c&hvdvcmdl=&hvlocint=&hvlocphy=1007200&hvtargid=pla-834768921784&psc=1&tag=&ref=&adgrpid=85065652516&hvpone=&hvptwo=&hvadid=399560274867&hvpos=&hvnetw=g&hvrand=18386629801831224882&hvqmt=&hvdev=c&hvdvcmdl=&hvlocint=&hvlocphy=1007200&hvtargid=pla-834768921784


----------



## ChrisinHove

I'm quite pleased with the Hario Air kettle.

https://www.hario.co.uk/products/v60-drip-kettle-air


----------



## Nicd

ChrisinHove said:


> I'm quite pleased with the Hario Air kettle.
> 
> https://www.hario.co.uk/products/v60-drip-kettle-air


 I've found it good for smaller v60 brews and nice to pour from. Also I use it to pour water over filter beforehand giving it a bit of a preheat beforehand.


----------



## zidane72003

Hi everyone. A bought this from Amazon;

https://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/aw/d/B07PRPK6R8?psc=1&ref=ppx_pop_mob_b_asin_title

Was between this one and klarstein one. For my price tag was main options.

Haven't checked yet if is accurate the temp showing at the electronic display, but really very happy and pleased for my acquire.

Sent from my GM1913 using Tapatalk


----------



## Kevin Tran

I think the brewista kettle is the best product for Pour over.

*

*

*

*


----------



## johnwelch

Just adding my late two penneth worth - I would recommend against the Bonavita.

Mine failed after 2 yrs of v careful ownership - and they refused to sell spare bases.

Their customer service was pretty dismissive of the idea.


----------



## PortafilterProcrastinator

It is a more expensive option, but has anyone coffee across, or own, the kitchen aid goose neck kettle?

https://www.hartsofstur.com/kitchenaid-artisan-digital-precision-kettle-5kek1032ss.html

Claims three flow rate options and very good temperature selection/ control.


----------



## PortafilterProcrastinator

Just as a follow on to the post above about the KitchenAid kettle.

Apparently it has a traditional thermostat. The Fellow Stagg has a PID, which is surely better for fine temperature control?

I can't find anything convulsive on the Brewista Artisan, does anyone know?

Does it make a difference?


----------

